# Stockholm II / Stockholm III



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not interested in learning about Stockholm IV (1948) (Ive read plenty on her and her rendezvous with the Andrea Doria) but of the two ships build in 1938 and 1940. Stockholm II, as beautiful as she was, was nearly complete but caught fire during the fitting out process. I can only find a few photos of the exterior of the ship, but i want to know, how complete was she on the interior prior to her demise, and were there any photos taken. SAL decided to scrap her and build another ship of nearly identical design a few years later, she was completed and her trials were completed also. However, I have read SAL didn't take possession of the liner. First does anybody know why? As for the photos, I can find more exterior photos than the previous liner, but im having the same problem and Im not able to find interior photos. I would assume that, being the ship wa complete, here interiors were as well before SAL declined her. I also read that Stockholm III was handed over to the Italians, for troop ship service I think. In 1944, she was sunk during a British air raid after she caught fire. Are there any photos of this?

Im interested in any information on either ship if anybody could help.

Thank You,
Kolby Hurt


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Kolby
I've attached some photo's found on the net. The interior pictures had 1937 and 1941 in their attached information so not sure when they were taken.

Rob


----------



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you so much. As for the two ships being built so close together, it would be hard to say which was which. (If anybody can figure it out, let me know). I couldnt even find these pictures when i searched the web so thank you!

Thank you
Kolby Hurt


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

To ask the obvious, you have seen the series of photos posted by linerrich on this site? http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/244534/title/stockholm28iii-29/cat/520
According to linerrich there, it wasn't that "SAL declined" the ship, but she could not be delivered because war had broken out.


----------



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes I have, thank you for asking.

Kolby Hurt


----------

